# Baby Olivia's Eviction Thread *She's here! Pg 16*



## Croc-O-Dile

2 Days Overdue!
2 Days Until Induction!

Monday, July 12th
I figured instead of posting of a new thread every time I have a contraction or something like that happens, I'd make a thread where I can moan and groan about how much I love contractions :haha:

I didn't go to bed until 6:30am this morning, and then I woke up at 9:30am feeling horribly sick and having a contraction from hell! I really thought I was going to puke in my bed because I couldn't move. :nope: And I haven't had another one since! (it's 10:30am) But I can't get back to sleep either. Ugh, I just want things to start already!
I have a MW appt today, hopefully she'll have good news for me this time! If she tells me I'm still not dilated I think I'm going to cry. :cry:
UPDATE: Back from my appt and..........I'm 1cm dilated & 50% effaced!!! :happydance:
And I *will* have her by the end of next week!!! If I don't go into labor by next week my MW is going to induce me on Thursday of next week (40+4) so that we can make sure she's the one that's going to deliver me and not one of the males. :happydance:

Tuesday, July 13th
I felt like I was going to die this morning. I was sweating and freezing at the same time, I swore I was going to puke, and then I couldn't breathe. :nope: When I finally went and laid down around 7am, I was almost asleep when I stopped breathing again and choked! I was not happy about that!
We don't have a car right now because it broke down on us, but it should be finished "this evening" (And since my grandfather's the one fixing it, I know that means it'll be done tomorrow morning/afternoon :winkwink:) So I kind of hope I don't go into labor tonight or I'll have to call a cab!

Wednesday, July 14th
So my brother swears I'm going to have her today. So does my grandpop. I say no, not today. Although I feel sick as a dog and she's been moving around a lot and I've been getting really odd pains since last night. Hm...we'll see. 
Update: I guess not tonight. :nope:

Thursday, July 15th
My mom has to work today, so Murphy's law (Sod's law) says I'll go into labor while she's 45 mins away working. It would be just our luck too. She's been out of work for a long while now because of her aggressive RA and this is only her 3rd day back. :haha: I wish.

Friday, July 16th
She's been moving A LOT since around 4am. It feels like how she moves after I have a contraction, but I don't think I'm having contractions. :wacko: I also keep getting this pain, and I SWEAR I can feel myself dilating. I got this pain before I went in to my MW appt and I was 1cm dilated then. I've not had it before or since then. Except now. So I'm convinced that I'm dilating more. :haha:
My ribs are really bothering me today. She's been beating on my ribs (the ones she broke back on memorial day) and they obviously haven't healed completely yet. But she's been kicking the shit out of them lately and really making them hurt more. :nope:
I'm gonna bounce on my ball and hopefully get things moving along!

Saturday, July 17th
Nothing much happened today, aside from a few cramps. My face is swelled like a balloon though. My lips are so swollen they're starting to crack! :nope:

Sunday, July 18th
Today's my due date!!! :happydance: :happydance:
And it came and went rather uneventfully. :(

Monday, July 19th
Woke up and my nose is swollen and as wide as my face. And my lips look like I got punched. I've had some cramps since waking up and I feel really ill, so hopefully it's something starting. I thought I had a MW appt today, but turns out it's tomorrow. :dohh: So I should find out tomorrow what time I'm being induced and if I've dilated anymore since last week.
Update: Just had to ring the MW as I'm having what may or may not be the worst contractions I've ever felt. But she's moving through them, not after them. :wacko: It's preventing me from walking, that's how bad it is. 
*Update: Just got back from the hospital. I'm only 1.5 cm dilated still, but I had SIX contractions in one hour. And they were HUGE! One of them went off the scale! But guess what? I felt none of them.  Although I now know that when she pushes her bum up in the air it's because I'm having a contraction. She's moving through them instead of after them. I have a feeling I'm going to have my hands full with her. 
My MW thinks I'll be back in there later tonight or early tomorrow. But she doesn't think that I'll make it to Thursday. *

Tuesday, July 20th
Woke up at 4am feeling really crampy and sick so I went and sat on my ball. Then I woke up at 7:45am and I'm still feeling really sick and crampy. I have a MW appt set up today, but I don't know which time. I'm hoping I can make it to the appt before going into actual labor.
Oh! And my internet's down. :dohh: what a perfect time, huh? So I'm updating this from my phone. My hospital has wifi though! :thumbup:
Update: My internet's back on! :happydance: And my appt's at 1:30pm. I don't know if I'm going to make it to 1:30! My contractions still are hard to spot, but I'm getting better at it. Like I know right now I'm having a really big one, because I can feel it in my bum. :dohh: (Don't ask why. I have no idea why I feel a muscle spasm in the top of my bum when I'm having a contraction. But I've noticed that the worse that hurts, the bigger the contraction)
*Update: I may be having contractions and they may be 5 minutes apart. Not sure though. Might need to call my MW?  *
​


----------



## KiansMummy

Good luck hunx


----------



## Sarah10

Aww, fingers crossed your appt goes well and you are dilated! x


----------



## samface182

oooh.. good luck, here's some dust..

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks! I was having a lot of early labor signs back when I was about 36 weeks and they all told me they expected me to have her by 38 weeks. Now I'm 39+1 and not even 1cm dilated! :grr:
I'm so done being pregnant that I'm seriously finding myself thinking things like "Oh! Livi can wear this to the bbq!" And then I'm like :dohh: she's still in my belly, she's not wearing anything. :rofl: Wishful thinking at it's finest!


----------



## samface182

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Thanks! I was having a lot of early labor signs back when I was about 36 weeks and they all told me they expected me to have her by 38 weeks. Now I'm 39+1 and not even 1cm dilated! :grr:
> I'm so done being pregnant that I'm seriously finding myself thinking things like "Oh! Livi can wear this to the bbq!" And then I'm like :dohh: she's still in my belly, she's not wearing anything. :rofl: Wishful thinking at it's finest!

:haha:

aww.. she will be here before you know it! :flower:
xx


----------



## vintage

Hope she's here soon :dust: i've been stalking you so much :blush: xx


----------



## lizardbreath

dont worry croc. I wasnt even 1 cm with Jaymee at 39 weeks and i had her one day early.


----------



## LovingYou

ahhh our babies need to speed it up a little bit.

good luck! i went today too, and my cervix is being a little $#[email protected]
still no progress.


----------



## stephx

:dust: :dust: :dust:

I hope she comes soon! xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Fingers crossed for you hun :)
x


----------



## AriannasMama

:dust:


----------



## bbyno1

lots of dust for you:dust: :dust: :dust:
she will be here any day so soon!:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

aww ally, hope she comes for you soon hon :dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## divershona

awwwwww hope she comes soon for you :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

lots and lots of dust for you :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

* Labour Dust  ​*


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

July 22nd is the LAST day I will be pregnant with her! :happydance:


----------



## Leah_xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hope you have your baby soon! 
Congrats and good luck


----------



## QuintinsMommy

get walking!!
when I was 1 cm i walked like mad, lol i always think thats what got my water to break? who knows  good luck!


----------



## samface182

YAYYY. move your little bum olivia!

:dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yay come on baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
22 is not too far away at all, its only 2 days before my wedding :D


----------



## EmandBub

ally that's great news!
not long at all now hon :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Come on baby girl!!
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Great news!
You must be so excited :)

xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Good luck hun :happydance: :dust:

Although, you make me slightly sad and jealous. No signs from my wee one and I don't even get a sweep until the day you'd get induced :dohh: :rofl:

I hope she comes before next week though :D goodluck :dust:


----------



## bbyno1

congrats:D
your soo lucky that you know!
hopefully she makes an appearance before tho :Dx


----------



## abbSTAR

Come on olivia mummys waiting :dust:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

rubixcyoob. said:


> Good luck hun :happydance: :dust:
> 
> Although, you make me slightly sad and jealous. No signs from my wee one and I don't even get a sweep until the day you'd get induced :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> I hope she comes before next week though :D goodluck :dust:

Aw, well hopefully he comes soon! And if you make it to the 22nd, hopefully your sweep kicks things into high gear! :dust:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Walk, walk, walk!!! I hope you have a safe and speedy labor very soon!


----------



## Green373

i wish you and baby Olivia the best of luck, shell be in your arms before you know it! :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Lot's of labor dust!


----------



## mrsmartin91

Lucky lucky you


----------



## emmylou209

good luck and hurry on out olivia xxxx


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, goodluck!! :hugs:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I agree with the girls saying walk! I thought nothing would speed things up and that he would come when he was ready but i went for a longggg walk which started regular irregular contractions iykwim lol and my waters broke just over 24 hrs later! xx


----------



## newmommy23

yay!!!!! I'm so excited! I can't wait to see what she looks like, it'll make my biracial baby weirdness happy. LOL. I'm jealous it seems like sooooo long until I'll have Molly :(
:dust: move your booty baby it's time


----------



## leoniebabey

:shock:
WHATTTT
your nearly due :shock:
omg omg omg i remember when you were like 20 weeks and now look your about to pop!
Good luck with your labour xxx


----------



## xprincessx

it seems to me like you've been pregnant forever ally!! lol bet you can't wait for her to come out now - hope she gets a move on before you have to be induced x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Ugh, I'm miserable!! I'm sick as a dog, every little thing is annoying me to the point where I feel like I might punch the next person to speak. Every sound, even my brothers putting away their toys, is going straight through my head. I'm hungry and we need to go food shopping, so we have no food right now. But we can't because our fucking car is still broke! Now they're saying it might take longer to fix than they thought because my father doesn't know how to think ahead! He didn't tell the guy who has the part we need that we NEED the part TODAY so he locked it in the shop and went home. Now they have to call him up to come open the shop to get the part. But that won't be for another few hours. It's 5:40pm here, so we won't actually have our car fixed until tomorrow at best. I had a lot of things I needed to get done today, but I guess the fact that I could go at any minute doesn't mean a damn thing to men! We haven't had our car for 3 days now! WTF?! :grr:

-end rant-


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

It feels like cold water is trickling down my belly, but on the inside. :wacko: I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## MadamRose

That sounds very strange :wacko:
come on olivia mummy wants to meet you :dust:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

It is strange. It's stopped now though. I really hope all this pain I've been having is early labor or something, because I can't take much more of this. I've been sick as a dog for over a week now. :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck hun
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i think being sick is menna be a good sign. May well be early labour, i hope it is for you and you get to see her very soon :dust:


----------



## EffyKat

Good Luck hun, I hope everything goes okay and you feel better soon :). :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

it's meant to be a sign right?
good luck ally hon :hugs:
come on babe! mama wants to meet you
& so do we! :haha:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxx


----------



## Lissa3120

Hope she's on her way for you, or at least gets here soon!


----------



## Ablaski17

come on little livi !!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I got a birthing ball tonight! Well, actually it's just my grandmother's palates ball, but it's the same thing! :haha:
It did nothing for me except make me almost pee myself! :( Maybe I'm not using it right, but I did not feel any different.

I also got a diaper bag, finally! And a ladybug hamper to go with Livi's nursery set. It's so lush :cloud9:


----------



## stefni_x

_Good Luck  !x_


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

So because of the dumb ass detective working the case against FOB I have family court (to seal a restraining order) scheduled the day of my induction!! :growlmad: We have to call them tomorrow to change the date.


----------



## faolan5109

wow he is a prick and luck, luck luck luck!!!!! Come on out little miss, mommy is done on being pregnant!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Yeah, he is!
And I really am done being pregnant! Don't get me wrong, I love being pregnant and I'm sooo grateful that I've been able to make it this far, but I just want to meet my little girl already!


----------



## Green373

oh i hope baby olivia comes soon! im so eager to see her! i hope all goes well for you both! :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm due tomorrow!! :D

(did you buy that smile?) I'm horribly depressed because of FOB and the stupid cops that fucked up my case. I just feel like crawling in bed and never getting out. The judge won't change my court date, so my mom has to either be in court while I'm in labor or call the judge from the hospital. She refused to change our court date because it was "too much hassle." So I get to give birth and deal with the justice system royally failing me at the same time. I'm so emotionally numb right now that I feel as if the whole end of my pregnancy and now my daughter's birth are completely ruined because of these twats. :cry:

Positive thoughts are greatly appreciated, as I'm trying really hard to be excited for my induction, but this is just ruining it for me. :nope:


----------



## divershona

awwwwwwwwwwww no, big :HUGS: hope everything works out for you and olivia arrives before you have to be induced. can't wait to see her lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks hon :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit better now after talking it through with some of you ladies. I honestly don't know what I'd do without you all :hugs:


----------



## AyaChan

I'm stalking this thread now 

Hope everything goes ok hun, try not to think about that idiot to much 

labour dust for you :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## EmandBub

what the fuck is going on with these people?
it's too much hassle? 
i'd be fucking pissed if it were me!
:hugs: let's hope Livi comes before your induction?
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kailie92

Haha I just realized we're getting induced on the same day :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh I am pissed. But at the same time, I really have just given up. Karma will come back and give him what he deserves. And if not, there's always the media. :winkwink:

I have to focus on my daughter and getting through labor first. She's #1, not him. So I have to stop letting him be the center of attention during MY time. This week is about me and my daughter. Not him. :thumbup:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Kailie92 said:


> Haha I just realized we're getting induced on the same day :haha:

Aw, really? That's awesome! If you don't mind me asking, why are they inducing you early?


----------



## Kailie92

Because I keep having prodromal labor...I seriously feel like I've been in early labor for a month! They expected me to go at about 37 weeks or earlier but he just doesn't want to come out


----------



## EmandBub

that's the way to think! :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh i can't believe she's due so soon!! :) she'll be here before you know it! :dust:
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Omg, I'm due in 2 1/2 hours. :shock: I seriously never thought I'd make it this far! I'm starting to panic a bit.


----------



## divershona

yay due date :) won't be long now :)

can't wait to see little olivia :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Ouch, I'm having a contraction. It's making me feel ill. :sick: :happydance: :sick:
Please, please, please, let these get regular!


----------



## EmandBub

how're you feeling hon? :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Come on Livi! Your mummy wants to meet you so bad! 
xxxx


----------



## newmommy23

livi come out! we all want to meet you!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm getting really impatient. I want her out now!! :hissy:

Thanks for the labor dust everyone, I need it! :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw I hope Olivia doesn't keep you waiting days! xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww honey :hugs:
i hope she makes her appearance soon!
some more dust :winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Happy 40weeks! now come on baby!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

TMI, but do any of you ladies ever feel insane pressure to the point of pain down there when you pee? I've had this for about a week, but today it's just horrible. :nope: I've not got an infection or anything, it just literally feels like her head is blocking my bladder or something. 

And I'm having what I believe are contractions, but it's hard to tell if that's what they are or if I'm just have normal cramping. :shrug:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

MW said that she wants me to be monitored since it's on my chart that I may only be feeling the peak of my contractions. And since my bump has been rock solid since yesterday/this morning I can't accurately time them. Fxed I'm in real labor!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Good luck sweetie :) fx'd this is it x


----------



## samface182

OOOOH! exciting stuff! let's hope this is it! xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

hope so!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo got my fingers crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## divershona

got my fingers and toes crossed for you and im hoping that this is olivia making her appearance at last :happydance:

id cross my eyes too but then i can't see what im typing and it gives me a headache


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luckkkk!

xxx


----------



## ablacketer

we get an update?


----------



## divershona

no news can only mean good news ... well im hoping so :D


----------



## ablacketer

same here! fingers crossed! doesnt she have text buddies?


----------



## divershona

don't know, she did say earlier that she was going to the hospital for monitoring so fingers crossed that she was actually in labour and olivia has arrived safely :D


----------



## samface182

shes thanking all the posts! oi ally. talk lol xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:wohoo: :yipee: YAY for contractions! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## rachyh1990

oo how far apart are they? you dilated any yet?
xxx


----------



## divershona

ally, update us will you


----------



## divershona

oooooooooo just seen your update, YAY :D im so excited now ... make sure u update us as soon as you can so we know whats going on hehe


----------



## samface182

yayyy! maybe olivia will be here by tomorrow ally! :happydance:
how far apart are they? xx


----------



## ablacketer

you go girl, uh.. girls :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay :) come on baby!


----------



## newmommy23

Livi livi livi


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Why is my nose stuffy?!?! :growlmad: I am not giving birth while I can't breathe!!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope it goes away ready for when olivia wants to make her show. Come on olivia mummy is getting fed up now


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I am fed up. I just want her here already! :nope:


----------



## samface182

at least u will have her in the next 3 days! i dont know when my little man is going to come :cry:


:dust: xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

samface182 said:


> at least u will have her in the next 3 days! i dont know when my little man is going to come :cry:
> 
> 
> :dust: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:
Hopefully he comes soon! And hopefully you can feel your contractions! Everybody keeps saying how lucky I am that I can't feel a thing, but when you're trying to figure out if you're in labor or trying to time them it gets to be a real problem!

Thankfully my MW understands just how odd my body is being. The nurse at the hospital told me to come in once I couldn't breathe through them. I tried to explain to her that there's a real possibility that I'll be able to breathe through them up until the end, but she kept insisting that I didn't need to come in unless my water broke or I couldn't breathe through them. My MW explained to her when she called for an update about how I really can't feel them. I don't think the nurse believed us until I was talking to her and she looked at my monitored and asked how I felt. I said I felt fine, just a bit ill. She started laughing and said, "I guess you really can't feel them!" I looked at the monitor and I was at the peak of a contraction that went off the chart! :haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

lucky! pain free birth welll..a less painful birth!


----------



## hopeandpray

wow soon you'll have her in your arms :happydance:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I hope she comes soon!


----------



## divershona

fingers crossed she is on her way :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rainbows_x

Eeek!

Hoping things are going okay and you are having lots of proper contractions!

:dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Hopefully not long :) xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

lots of happy of happy thoughts floating your way...
and of course....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vaniilla

eeeeeeek so exiting :happydance: I hope the pain stays away and she comes soon!


----------



## ablacketer

good luck!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

In the hospital now hooked up to the monitor. My contractions are about 4 minutes apart and pretty painful! THANK GOD! :happydance:
I doubt they're sending me home this time since I'm feeling them now! AHH! So excited!


----------



## AriannasMama

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

:dust: :dust: :dust:. Come on Olivia!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :dance: this is so awesome!


----------



## Sarah10

Only just seen this update.. yayy She will be here soon!! Good luck i hope everything is going well! :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## Srrme

Yaaaaaaay! :happydance: Good luck!

I've been silently stalking this topic. :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

Yay go ally! What good news...so excited for you..xx


----------



## newmommy23

yay!!!! I'm so excited! Bout time she come out to meet you :)


----------



## newmommy23

I have been stalking you I'm sooo glad she's coming! yay!!!! good luck :dust:


----------



## nicholatmn

You should jump up and down then push really hard and get her out now! :haha: kidding! :D
xx


----------



## Green373

im so excited! i hope all is well :)


----------



## jelix9408

not long noww!


----------



## bbyno1

ahh wahey:D
so happy for you that things have kicked off:D
i hope you have a nice and easy labour and best of luck xx


----------



## amandakelley

Yay! Go Ally! I've been waiting for updates on here, but haven't really said anything on here yet. I've been waiting all day to see if you were online and was hoping that you not being on MSN meant that you were in labor. :) 

Goooo Ally and baby Olivia. :) Hope everything is going well!


----------



## debsxhim

Hopefully everything turns out amazing! :flower:


----------



## RachelRae

Yay! :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

you go girls! heres to a quick and easy labor :hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

3cm & 80% effaced now. They're keeping me, as I'm in real, hardcore labor! I'm not leaving without my baby! :happydance:
They just gave me morphine because the guy who has to do my epidural isn't here atm.

1:58am
*Updated by her friend KT*
(She was unable to finish the text above, and left it open, so I figured her friends are anxious to find out what's going on)
Ally is fully dilated and is beginning to push. Not too much longer as she's doing a great job. She just stated that she wishes she'd painted her toenails prior to delivery. She recieved the epidural at about 8pm(?) (she may have to edit that, I can't exactly remember when... such a blur with being involved in such a beautiful process) and she's certainly being a trooper.


----------



## dontworry

OMG, Yay Ally! Come on little Olivia!


----------



## amandakelley

Go Ally! Can't wait to see pictures! Go Ally, go baby Livy! :happydance: Keep checking FB for pictures! <3


----------



## divershona

OMG ALLY YAY :happydance::happydance:

you've just made me smile knowing that your going to have ur little one anytime now, or already have har cuddled up in your arms

hope everything is ok, Good luck, can't wait to see her she's going to be soooo beautiful, just like her mummy :D


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Go Ally!!!!

imagine, she could be holding baby Olivia right now :yipee:

xx


----------



## amandakelley

She's had her. That's all I'm going to say. I saw it on her FB. :) Going to let her update y'all further.


----------



## Youngling

Congrats ally. Ur so lucky. Well done and hope all is ok
xx


----------



## holly2234

Congratulations! Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

congratulations ally, i'm sooo soo jelous!! 
xxxx


----------



## Sarah10

Aww congratulations ally :D xx


----------



## Sophiiie

Yay! Hope LO is with you soon :) loads of luck xxxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey and congrats! cant wait for pictures!! :happydance: xx


----------



## vaniilla

woooo thats great news :happydance: looking forward to seeing pics :) hoping the birth went well


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw that's great! Congrats, looking forward to pics :) xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i've missed it all!
congratulations on your beautiful little girl hon!!!
can't wait to see pictures :hugs:
so proud of you
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations hun!
xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

She's soooo beautiful!!! Congratulations again!! :D xx


----------



## samface182

congratulations on your beautiful little girl ally. im so jealous :haha:

xxxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pictures :D xxx


----------



## jenjo1992

Congrats x


----------



## newmommy23

ally i'm so proud of youuuuuuu


----------



## MissMamma

Wow she's here! :shock: welldone you! So so happy for you :happydance: can't wait to see her..xx


----------



## Mei190

congrats! bet she's beautiful :)


----------



## stephx

Ahh just seen her on your facebook! She looks so cute :D

Massive congrats :happydance:

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Congratsssss i cant wait to see her!


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats! :D


----------



## x-xJenix-x

congratulations 
:flower:


----------



## debsxhim

Congrats! I cant wait to see pictures. :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

congrats ally! it's about time you popped lol x


----------



## totallyashley

Oh wow! Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## Adrienne

Congratulations on the beautiful baby girl! I'm so jealous!!!!!! Can't wait to see the little angel. :hugs:


----------



## divershona

congrats ally :)

so glad you've got ur little girl now :D

can't wait to see her :happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

congrats!!! oooo i cant wait to see her! xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Olivia Marie, born at 2:43am July 21st weighing 8lbs 4oz!!! She's 20 3/4 inches long and absolutely perfect. I was only in active labor for 10 hours! 9 hours of serious contractions and 1 hour of pushing.

I said some really interesting things during labor. Like "Stop talking to me, I'm trying to have a contraction!" "If you tell me to breathe one more time I'm going to punch you!" and my personal favorite, as I'm pushing, "I really wish I'd have painted my toe nails." :rofl:

She's so well behaved. And I can't even explain how amazing it feels to hold her. She doesn't look like FOB at all though. Like to the point where we're convinced I reproduced on my own! 
Here are some pictures of her shortly after birth. I'll upload some better ones later and write up a proper birth story. It's actually pretty humorous, the labor part. But I just was let off of supervision because they were afraid I was hemorrhaging.
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/S7300519.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/106_0949.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/106_0947.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/S7300515.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/S7300514.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/S7300513.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/livi5.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/livi4.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/livi3.jpg
 



Attached Files:







livi 3.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 11









livi 5.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wantabean

aw well done!!! she is perfect!!! you look so proud! i started crying wen i seen your pics lol damn hormones lol cant wait to read your birth story xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

shes gorgeous, congrats again! x


----------



## samface182

ally.. she is such a beautiful girl.
you must be so proud :)
congratulations xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

She is just soooo cute!! :cloud9: Congratulations!!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

aww well done hun :hugs:
she's beautiful, congrats :flower:


----------



## Carmello_01

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## hopeandpray

She is so beautiful! and you look great, you'd never know you just had a baby! enjoy her :hugs:


----------



## FayDanielle

Congrats :D
shes beautiful xx


----------



## EmandBub

ally :hugs: she's absolutely perfect!!
so gorgeous and looks so much like you 
your pictures have me in tears!
it's so beautiful
glad you're both doing well!
xxxx


----------



## Bride2Be

She's so gorgeous! I bet you're happy to have her out :haha:


----------



## Adrienne

She's stunning! Congratulations on such a beautiful baby girl. :hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

she is absolutely beautiful hun well done x


----------



## Green373

cant wait to read your birth story, hun shes is absolutely perfect, im so happy for you! now grow big and strong little one!
hope you have an easy recovery!


----------



## Sarah10

Aww she is so cute! you look really well considering you had just given birth xxx


----------



## Sentiment

Congrats she is beautiful


----------



## Eskimobabys

wow look how preetty! she looks like u! wow ur little mini me!


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats you both look amazing , she is sooo perfect and the complete double of you (must have very strong good genes lol)

Well done hunny you have a right to be proud she is absolutely adorable :)

Cant wait for your story xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Congrats! She is gorgeous and I agree she looks just like you! Cant wait for the birth story, sounds like you had a really easy labor.


----------



## daisy74

*She is soooooooo beautiful! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ShelbyLee

Congradulations! :hugs:
She is absolutly beautiful &&looks just like you!

I can't wait to read her birth story.:flower:


----------



## nicholatmn

Wow Ally! I just realized I never saw a 0 day old ticker before. Leave it to you to completely update everything the DAY your baby is born! Wish I had that kind of energy! and I wish my hospital had free wifi! :haha:

xx


----------



## RachelRae

She's gorgeous!!
Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## happy_mom

huge congrats! she is perfect!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

congrats she beautiful!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay :happydance: congrats!


----------



## Sophiiie

Congrats! She's absolutely gorgeous :) well done xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Aw congratulations! Olivia is adorable :)

xoxox


----------



## abbSTAR

omg, i nearly cried when i read that shes here !
congratulations ally... shes soooo perfect! and get you looking all lovely after labour! pfft, alright for some! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## tashaclaire

Wow! Congrats! I must add that you look fabulous! If I look half as good as that after birth I will be pleased! 

Olivia is beautiful. You look so proud holding her. Keep up the good work!! We are all so pleased for you! xox


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats hun she looks beautiful x


----------



## divershona

awwwwww congratulations Ally, she is gorgeous. 
She looks just like you so you must be really proud :)

well done :) can't wait to readyour birth story :)


----------



## Lissa3120

You look amazing considering you just pushed a baby out!!
And she is soooo gorgeous !! congratulations!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations huni!!! She is absolutely beautiful & you look great! :) xxxxx


----------



## Youngling

Congrats, shes lovely
xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw she's beautiful! Can't wait to read your birth story.. Well done :) xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks everyone! :hugs: :hugs:

Hopefully we'll be able to leave tonight, if not then we're leaving tomorrow. I can't wait to just get her home. I was debating whether or not to co-sleep, but since I've had her I've been very adamant about it. Mainly because skin-to-skin contact puts her right to sleep. But I can't co-sleep in the hospital, so I end up not getting very much sleep at all.


----------



## LoolaBear

shes gorgeous! congratulations on your beautiful baby girl. so happy for you that she didnt keep you waiting for too long! xx


----------



## jogami

Aw I've been stalking your thread for a while now :lol:
Your LG is beautiful, really brought tears to my eyes! Can see she is going to be a Mommy's girl!
Congrats and I wish you many happy years with her. May each milestone bring you new joy. She is truly is a blessing Xxx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

she is beautiful congratulations again!

:flower:
x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

she is beautiful darling!!
congrats, and may you enjoy many wonderful moments
xx


----------



## aob1013

Awww, congratulations Ally x


----------



## faolan5109

AW Ally she is soo beautiful!! Congrats!!!! you look so good after having her!!!!


----------



## RachelRae

She's so cute! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## KiansMummy

congrats x


----------



## KiansMummy

shes gorgeous xx


----------



## vaniilla

shes really adorable hun you must be over the moon :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

ahh you look so good! like so fresh faced like youv just had a facial and a shower and put your hair back if you get the gist of what im trying to say lool
but massive congrats:D she looks perfect xx


----------



## EffyKat

She is absolutely beautiful. Well done :).:thumbup:


----------



## jenjo1992

awwww shes beautiful :D
well done x x x


----------



## amylou1992

she's a lil stunner :) i dunno how you looked so calm an together!! any tips? haha


----------



## totallyashley

Aww she is so cute! You must be so proud of her :) Well done hun!!


----------



## MissMamma

Gargh! I am always the last on everything...she is absolutely beautiful ally and all can see is you in her! :) Welldone you look so proud and happy you've got me ridiculously excted to hold my baby girl..._only another 4mnth!_
Massive congrats again Ally :flower:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

*January 21, 2011*
Just re-read this whole thread and it has me in tears. This time 6 months ago I was 10cm dilated and getting ready to start pushing my little darling out.
Time has really flown by and I can't believe half a year has passed already. :cry:


----------



## CRWx

awwww :cloud9:


----------

